# This Is Nuts!!!



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

I have plow contracts that I can't even get to :realmad: I plowed from 9pm Friday night to 5am yesterday, braely got in my community at 5 am, slept, woke up at 10am , tried to get out and can't  I am the only one with this size lift and clearence in my neighborhood that has even attempted to drive throuhg, and with the low front plow mount, I can't get through the 3' we have. I tried 3 times yesterday and got some progress made, but not out yet. I am shoeveling a layer out in a minute, I have to get out of here...:crying:


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

86 CJ;990445 said:


> I have plow contracts that I can't even get to :realmad: I plowed from 9pm Friday night to 5am yesterday, braely got in my community at 5 am, slept, woke up at 10am , tried to get out and can't  I am the only one with this size lift and clearence in my neighborhood that has even attempted to drive throuhg, and with the low front plow mount, I can't get through the 3' we have. I tried 3 times yesterday and got some progress made, but not out yet. I am shoeveling a layer out in a minute, I have to get out of here...:crying:


I'll come from NY to plow you out,not a problem.---How does $20K sound?--Be glad you got that---completely missed me.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

guess you'll have to plow your way out


----------



## danskool (Jan 5, 2010)

Pictures.. Pictures....Please. It might help explain my confusion
You shoveling/stuck and you have a plow? Little confused. 

I wish it would snow around here.. We got nothing. Well under the mark this year for totals.. Blade not making money in the garage..


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Even though we've had a light winter here there is no way I would want that much...not even 24".


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

danskool;990490 said:


> Pictures.. Pictures....Please. It might help explain my confusion
> You shoveling/stuck and you have a plow? Little confused.
> 
> I wish it would snow around here.. We got nothing. Well under the mark this year for totals.. Blade not making money in the garage..


He probably means the local roads haven't been done because his area is ill prepared to deal with a 3' er and he just can't get through it with a pickup.I think he's saying shoveling but he really means to say plowing.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's the reason why I'll take a 3-4 snow any day of the week,those big ones do nothing for you except get you mad.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

grandview;990753 said:


> That's the reason why I'll take a 3-4 snow any day of the week,those big ones do nothing for you except get you mad.


I'm with you!!

People who think a storm like that is any kind of fun have probably only seen them on TV.
They've obviously never been through it.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I love my V blade. Sounds like my skid steer would make a ton of money still.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

2 feet is about the limit for my comfort level and that's using a loader. I wouldn't even want to imagine the frustration with a P/U in those accumulations.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

I finally got out of the neighborhood after getting stuck 5 times and the neighbors shoveling me out  I had my own pit crew, they knew that if I could not make it out in 3 feet then no one could. I ended up backing out most of the way to use teh clearence of my Jeep.

There is no plowing your way out in a straight line in a jeep or f250 in some cases with 3 feet of snow. My jeep could push this stuff with my 7, blad but I had to dump it quick left or right or would have a huge pile in front of me and nowhere to go. I did a liquior store parking lot with it right when I got out and was making 8 foot banks of snow. Hard to believe my Jeep cold even do it, but I pushed for 3.5 hours and made $500 on it, still was cheap I think.

I had to give up 8 residential driveways today because I just could not get in them. I could clear the fronts walls, but could not back up them or push up them :realmad: With 1 foot, I could usually shred up them..My buddy's with f250's were burreing there trucks as well and blowig tranny's so I did not feel too bad.

This was a BOBCAT ans skid loader storm unless you were pushing an open lot with others....

I just beat the crap out of the jeep and plow. I am eaking brake fluid, lost my headlights allm together somehow there is a short or loose ground:crying: smacked the low a couple times to high and nailed the arm that the the chain sits on..

Its been a long couple days and now we have 12-18 more coming tomorrow. and I have regular work to get to...NUTS


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome to the world of snowplowing!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Too bad you don't have a V plow so you could go fairly straight without dumping off constantly.I think you need to slow down a bit before you really break something expensive.Slow and steady won the race,remember?


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Guys

I have been plwoing with everything from a 3500 Dually with 8' blade to F250's and two different Jeeps. This storm was like no other and having the Jeep I had to push it a bit more to get things done. If I had the bigger truck I could go slower with the weight and not have to fight it as much..


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds like a ton of fun!


----------



## danskool (Jan 5, 2010)

I missed the ' in 3' I seen it as 3".. with " as inches..Whoops. I was thinking, Sheese, my wife's focus can handle 3 inches.. lol. 3 feet can't be fun. Supposed to snow a whopping 4 inches in the next few days here... We usually get the beating. Not this year i guess. 4 inches is just a dusting.I'm not making much $ this winter. 

How are those roofs/sheds holding up? I made lots of money shoveling those also. 

When the snow fly's the work begins.. Lots of work, lack of sleep and money in the bank.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Load up the old CJ with bags of salt !!! The extra weight will make a difference!!! Loved pushing with my old CJ but the heat sucked!!!


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;993016 said:


> Load up the old CJ with bags of salt !!! The extra weight will make a difference!!! Loved pushing with my old CJ but the heat sucked!!!


I can't agree more with that one. The old truck plows great until you get about 50 cm (20")or so. With any more than that forecasted, 
I'll put about 1400lbs of sand in the box. 
It pushes like a dozer after that!! wesport


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;993016 said:


> Load up the old CJ with bags of salt !!! The extra weight will make a difference!!! Loved pushing with my old CJ but the heat sucked!!!


I did, I had 400lbs of salt bags in the back and a full tank of gas. It helps, but not with 3 Feet of snow...


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;993016 said:


> Load up the old CJ with bags of salt !!! The extra weight will make a difference!!! Loved pushing with my old CJ but the heat sucked!!!


You have to remember that there was NO pavement to be found, so I was tryign to push on packed snow. I have watched 3500 Dually's with steel plates in the back spin all 6 tires pushing this stuff in MD this weekend.

I fixed the lights, brakes, went over everything and have it in the shop right now getting some carb adjustments 

Getting ready for tonight calling for 12-20 more inches, Crazy!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's the problem with that wet snow ,you drive on it once and there's no way you can plow it up neatly.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

86 CJ;993381 said:


> You have to remember that there was NO pavement to be found, so I was tryign to push on packed snow. I have watched 3500 Dually's with steel plates in the back spin all 6 tires pushing this stuff in MD this weekend.
> 
> I fixed the lights, brakes, went over everything and have it in the shop right now getting some carb adjustments
> 
> Getting ready for tonight calling for 12-20 more inches, Crazy!!!


86 CJ is there still a lot of work down there? I got 2 calls, one yesterday and one today asking what we could bring down. As soon as I said V blades and skid steers they sounded relieved. Just wondering how everything was.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

3 feet sounds like fun as long as its a couple towns away. This way I can drive over and make extra $$ until all the snow pisses me off and then just go home and count the $$$.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I saw on the news a tv camera crew riding around in a National Guard humvee, going up and down unplowed roads for no apparent reason. Thanks for packing it down, that is going to be there until spring now.

Sounds like a V plow would have been the only option. Hard to imagine three feet coming down before a municipal truck makes a pass.


----------

